# Kodi is now a Flyball Dog



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Kodi ran in his very first flyball tournament this weekend. He did such a good job and got his first title this weekend! I was super nervous for nothing!

Can you tell I'm super proud of him?


----------



## MyGirlAbby (Oct 15, 2010)

AWESOME! Fly ball is huge out here in Winston Salem NC. You never know unless you try, right? Sounds like your Kodi is a natural


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

Yay! How exciting! Congrats to you and Kodi!!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah Kodi..congrats to you both.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Yay!! Congrats to you both! It looks like a fun sport.


----------



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

Congratulations!! 
:congrats:


----------



## omnipoodle (May 2, 2010)

Cool, congratulations! Flyball needs more poodles to kick border collie booty! Faith and I are on a club in VA; we will probably see you and Kodi at a tournament sometime.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I think I've seen you around!! My standard Mia is in training too!


----------

